# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 4 (2) Detroit Pistons vs (7) Philadelphia 76ers



## Lope31

<center> vs. 
*Philadelphia 76ers (H: 25-16 R: 18-23 ) vs. Detroit Pistons(H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Sunday May 1, 2005
1:00 PM
TV: ESPN*<center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*



*vs.*


*Samuel Dalembert l Chris Webber l Kyle Korver l Andre Iguodala l Allen Iverson*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*Regular Season Series*</center>







3-1

Nov.6, @ Det 99-91 Pistons 
Jan. 15, @ Det 99-95 Pistons 
Feb. 16, @ PHI 93-75 Pistons 
March 23, @ PHI 107-84 Philly

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball:Philadelphia 76ers Board :Game Thread: Game 4:bball:</center>

<center>*Series Schedule:*
Game 1 Box Score l Game 1 Recap 
Game 2 Box Score |Game 2 Recap
Game 3 Box Score |Game 3 Recap



Sunday, May 1, at Philadelphia, 1 p.m. (ESPN)
Tuesday, May 3, at Detroit, TBA
x-Thursday, May 5, at Philadelphia, TBA
x-Saturday, May 7, at Detroit, TBA</center>


----------



## Copper

YESS!!!! I finally get to watch a game...woo hooo...Its hard to make any comments about the recent games since I havent had the opportunity to watch them. I want to see Tay and Sheed have big nights offensively and I wanna see Ben go back to D instead of O. No more of this 100+ pts for Philly. Lets hold em under 90.


----------



## kamego

I would expect Larry has the team ready to play solid defense all night long.


----------



## Copper

kamego said:


> I would expect Larry has the team ready to play solid defense all night long.


 Hopefully they got the loss outta their system and are ready to kick it into next gear. This will be a lesson to them that any team can beat them if they dont bring a solid performance.


----------



## kamego

I don't think our bench will only come up with 2 points any game the rest of this season. We can't win when we can't score off the bench


----------



## itgoesbuzz

if it takes over 50% and 7 turnovers to beat us then i like our chances on this game. Rodney Rodgers killed us, account for him, if he shows up (u dunno when he will show up). Dice needs more touches to get in a groove. I cant see philly winning again, to avoided putting pressure on ourselves we need this one


----------



## DetBNyce

> *Reserve guard Carlos Arroyo of the Pistons wasn't pleased when told some of the comments O'Brien made Saturday.
> 
> O'Brien, commenting on the play of Willie Green, said, "Willie played with a lot of energy. When Arroyo was in the game, I thought he was able to press up on Arroyo and force the Pistons out of their offense. That pressure seemed to flick the switch for our guys." *
> 
> Arroyo played five minutes, all in the second quarter, and the Pistons were a minus-8 while he was on the floor.
> 
> "I was only out there for (a few) minutes," he said. "Tell him (O'Brien) to be real. If Willie Green is on me, I need to call a play, but I have to feel comfortable enough out there to make a move and get past him."



Arroyo needs to get some minutes with Chauncey and Rip as his backcourt mates. Nothing against Lindsey, because we need him for his defensive abilities, but Arroyo is a set up man. He and Lindsey don't fit well together at all. You have Chauncey or Rip out there distracting the defense and I want to say Arroyo would be able to penetrate at will.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Detroit gets back on track today....Expect a big game from Sheed and Dyce...Detroit wins this one going away....94-79


----------



## DetBNyce

Stephen A. reports the Pistons look very ready. 

Get the ball down low -- Whether that's with Sheed, Prince, or Billups posting AI.

Defense -- 115 points, 2 blocks, and a couple steals is unacceptable for a team with our defensive capabilities.

Bench play -- It has to improve from game 3, in more ways than one. I don't think we can chalk it up to mass substitutions, LB did a pretty good job of putting guys in here and there. The bench just has to step it up for this one.


----------



## nmuman

No way do we lose this game. 

Game 3 was the one game we give them and now its lights out. 

The thing that shocked me the most was the 115 points that we let up. I'd like to see us do a better job on Corver and keep him away from that 3 point line.

Pistons win big 101-70.


----------



## DetBNyce

The game should start any minute now. I'm interested in seeing how aggressive defensively we'll be from the start.


----------



## kamego

ben starts the game with a foul
after that an AI tech


----------



## kamego

3-2 Pistons 10 minutes go in the first AI seemed to be fired up after the tech


----------



## DetBNyce

Billups on Korver early and he shoots an airball as soon as Tayshaun comes near him. 

Iverson looks frustrated with the refs early.


----------



## kamego

5-2 pistons Billups turnover


----------



## kamego

Ben picks up his 2nd foul with 9:38 to go ouchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nmuman

Does anyone know how Iverson got the nickname "the answer"?


----------



## kamego

iggy hits the 2
5-4


----------



## DetBNyce

Two early fouls on Ben, that makes establishing ourselves defensively that much tougher.


----------



## kamego

taytay hits the jumper 
7-4


----------



## kamego

7-6 after a dice miss
dice rebounds and is fouled by dalembert while shooting


----------



## kamego

dice hits the first and the second
9-6 with 8:20 to go


----------



## kamego

dice fouls dalembert while shooting (dice's 1st)


----------



## kamego

dalembert hits the first and the second
9-8 with 8:12 to go


----------



## DetBNyce

Dice gets a chance early than usual in this one to work out his kinks. Nice start for him after getting fouled.

Iverson causes some problems early with his penetration. Hamilton is doing about as good of a job as you can staying in front of Iverson, but he's just managing to slide by and create opportunities for his teammates.


----------



## kamego

Prince with the deep 3
12-8 with 7:45 to go


----------



## kamego

Webber comes up short on the 3 attempt
billups misses a short jumper
AI takes it down court out of bounds of pistons


----------



## kamego

dalembert badly misses and dice with the board
rasheed takes to the hole and misses
philly turns it over
dice misses the 16 footer out of bounds of Philly


----------



## kamego

time out LB


----------



## DetBNyce

TO...

This game has started like the last one did. We have to somehow slow down Iverson's penetration, whether we shadow him or whatever.


----------



## kamego

we need to get him another tech


----------



## kamego

rasheed hits the 2 in the post
14-8


----------



## kamego

webber misses a layup in the post board to dice


----------



## kamego

prince long the 3 attempt dalembert rebound


----------



## kamego

korver misses the 3 and it hits the shotclock


----------



## kamego

billups hits the fadaway 2 from the post
16-8 with 4:30 to go


----------



## kamego

philly hits the layup
16-10


----------



## DetBNyce

I like Billups posting up Iverson. It does two things good. 

1. Slows the game down.

2. Wears on Iverson -- every little bit is good.


----------



## kamego

rip misses
korver misses another 3 
billups is fouled by AI while shooitng


----------



## kamego

That was AI's first personal foul
Billups hits the first free throw and makes the 2nd
18-10


----------



## kamego

AI hits the 5 footer
18-12


----------



## kamego

rip hits the tough 2
20-12


----------



## kamego

Webber hits the 10 footer of the glass
20-14


----------



## kamego

Dice is called for a moving screen his 2nd foul

Dice and Big Ben both now have 2 fouls in the first quarter with 2:47 to go
20-14


----------



## kamego

I don't know what the choices are here. Could leave dice in and risk it I guess.


----------



## kamego

AI opens it up with a 3
20-17


----------



## kamego

dice is playing with 2 fouls


----------



## kamego

timeout philly


----------



## kamego

webber dunks on dice
20-19 with 1:42 to go


----------



## kamego

rasheed goes to the posts and rims out a shot


----------



## nmuman

nmuman said:


> Does anyone know how Iverson got the nickname "the answer"?


??


----------



## kamego

Webber hits the 16 footer
20-21


----------



## kamego

Hamilton is fouled while shooting my McKie(his 1st)


----------



## kamego

rip misses the 1st shot 
Big Ben comes back in for Dice
Rip hits the 2nd
21-21


----------



## kamego

Webber is called for a moving screen (his 1st foul)


----------



## kamego

rip misses a 3
rebound by prince


----------



## DetBNyce

Dice and ben with two. Those two have to know the fine line between playing aggressive and playing reckless. Ben especially can't afford to get three fouls this early.


----------



## kamego

pass out of bounds of Ben with 3 seconds to go


----------



## kamego

Ham comes in for Ben


----------



## kamego

AI hits a half courter to end the quarter

21-24


----------



## DetBNyce

Ok, how many times is that going to happen this year? That has to be about the fourth or fifth time this year.


----------



## kamego

Didn't we have that one game where the same guy did it to end 2 quarters in a game?


----------



## irishfury

sigh


----------



## kamego

webber misses
dalembert rebound
dalembert with the monster dunk
21-26


----------



## kamego

prince rip hunter ben rasheed in for the pistons


----------



## kamego

rasheeds shot is blocked by dalembert
steal by rasheed
rip misses a lay up
ben knocks it out of bounds


----------



## kamego

Willie green with the 18 footer
21-28


----------



## MLKG

Sixers on a 16-1 run since I turned the game on. I should just go away.


----------



## kamego

hunter misses the 3
webber rebound
ai to dalembert missed ally oop
hunter misses the jumper
webber misses the jumper


----------



## kamego

rip turnover
webber turn over
hunter misses the 3


----------



## kamego

AI turn over
Rip throws it out of bounds on a fast break


----------



## MLKG

That was the worst sequence of basketball I have ever seen.

Christ call a timeout Larry, we look terrible.


----------



## irishfury

that was so disgusting.....


----------



## kamego

hunter billups rip dice ben in the for the pistons


----------



## kamego

AI misses the rebound
ben hits the 2 from the post
23-28


----------



## kamego

webber misses from the post
gets his own rebound
then turns it over


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Didn't we have that one game where the same guy did it to end 2 quarters in a game?


Yea, Atlanta.


----------



## kamego

billups to dice for 2
25-28


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Yea, Atlanta.


yeah thats it I couldn't think of it


----------



## kamego

rip comes up short on the 11 footer


----------



## kamego

AI is fouled by Billups on the drive to the lane


----------



## DetBNyce

Our offense looks downright disgusting right about now. How our offense can look so good one minute and terrible for the next few baffles me. Get something going to the bsket.


----------



## kamego

Billups had the right idea once he got back in the game


----------



## kamego

ai hits the first free throw and the 2nd
25-30


----------



## kamego

Dice fouled by Rodney Rogers while shooting


----------



## DetBNyce

The announcers of this game can give up this "overestimating the Sixers" stance they are trying to make us believe the Pistons are taking, It's kind of annoying. Philly is just playing better right now.


----------



## kamego

dice hits the 1st and the 2nd
27-30


----------



## kamego

Turn over out of bounds off Iggy


----------



## kamego

arroyo in the game for hunter


----------



## kamego

arroyo rasheed ben prince billups in the game


----------



## kamego

mark johnson misses ben boards
out of bounds off ben


----------



## kamego

offical time out
27-30 just under 6 minutes to go


----------



## kamego

green hits a layup
27-32


----------



## kamego

ben jams home the rebound
29-32


----------



## kamego

billups with the big 3

we have a tie game folks 32-32


----------



## kamego

Willie Green misses the 3
ben with the board


----------



## kamego

Prince with the big 3

35-32 pistons leading


----------



## kamego

Iggy misses on the hard drive
rebound rasheed


----------



## kamego

prince misses the 3
rebounds his own shot
takes it to the hole and slams it home
Pistons are on a 10-0 run
37-32


----------



## kamego

Timeout Philly


----------



## DetBNyce

Nice turning of the tide. We got a couple bounces to go our way. Pistons up 5.


----------



## kamego

ai hits the 2
37-34


----------



## kamego

AI has 18 on 7 of 11 shooting so far


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 2 from 7 feet
39-34


----------



## kamego

AI hits the step back 18 footer
39-36


----------



## kamego

Rip looses the ball going to the hole
Philly ball


----------



## kamego

ally oop AI to Iggy
39-38


----------



## kamego

rip goes to the hole and hits the 3 footer
41-38


----------



## kamego

AI fouled by billups going to the hole (not in the process of shooting)


----------



## kamego

Korver shoots a ugly ugly 3 
rebound by Prince


----------



## kamego

ball hits Dice in the hands and goes out of bounds


----------



## DetBNyce

Way too many passes on that possession. Very ugly.


----------



## kamego

AI misses the 3 rebound rasheed


----------



## kamego

Webber fouls Prince with 4 left on the shot clock 11 seconds left in the quarter

LB calls a 20 second time out


----------



## kamego

detroit will get the final shot of the half (Philly has no fouls to give)


----------



## MLKG

We've fumbled an unbelievable amount of passes out of bounds.


----------



## kamego

rip misses a tough shot to end the half

*Pistons 41 76ers 38 at Half Time*


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> We've fumbled an unbelievable amount of passes out of bounds.



Dice Ben and Rip all are having trouble handling the ball. In Detroit Billups and AI were fighting about the air pressure in the ball, I wonder if that is playing into it. AI likes the ball to be extremely filled and fast.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Not our best half....we are playing sloppy again. I dont like this....


----------



## kamego

We are playing sloppy on offense but our D has done a lot better taking the bench out of the game so far.


----------



## DetBNyce

Although before this game we had been scoring pretty, for some reason I was a little worried about our offense in this one and those worries seem justified. We're a half away from either a 2-2 tie or a 3-1 lead. 

I'll keep saying getting the ball in the post is the easiest way for us to score on these guys. We have advantages at 3 positions in the post.


----------



## kamego

41-40


----------



## kamego

Rasheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed for 3

44-40


----------



## DetBNyce

nice shot by Wallace, but take it in about 15 more feet.


----------



## kamego

AI turnover
Korver called for a foul (his 1st)


----------



## kamego

Prince air balls the shot from the post


----------



## kamego

Webber takes it the hole and misses but is fouled by rasheed (his 1st)


----------



## kamego

Webber makes the 1st and the 2nd

44-42


----------



## kamego

Billups misfires
Dalembert rebound (his 9th board)


----------



## kamego

Iggy for 3 assist to AI
44-45


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the jumper


----------



## kamego

AI misses the jumper
Ben with the board


----------



## DetBNyce

Is it possible to have a gut check time in the third quarter. Show something...


----------



## kamego

Prince for 3 (his 3rd 3 of the game 13 points on 5 of 9 shooting)
47-45


----------



## kamego

Ben with the steal
Prince takes to the whole and misses
Billups with the put back
49-45


----------



## kamego

Foul on Rasheed (his 2nd)


----------



## kamego

Rasheed tips a Iggy pass out of bounds


----------



## kamego

Webber hits a buzzer beating 2
49-47


----------



## kamego

Ben steps out of bounds 76er ball


----------



## MLKG

Dalembert hasn't left the paint on defense this quarter. Call the tech refs.


----------



## kamego

Prince knocks a webber pass out of bounds 5 left on the shot clock for philly


----------



## kamego

AI for 3

49-50


----------



## kamego

rasheed takes it to the hole
51-50

delay of game warning on Rasheed


----------



## DetBNyce

What a suprise. Sheed gets the ball down low and what does he get? A bucket. Keep doing it!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

This is my first time seeing Webber since the trade to Philly....damn he looks rough....you can see he is in pain as he runs down the court....Its kind of sad actually...if this wasnt the playoffs he wouldnt be playing..


----------



## kamego

Korver hits a ugly 3

51-53


----------



## kamego

Korver misses a ugly 3
webber boards and puts it back

51-55


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 3
Webber rebounds


----------



## MLKG

This is the most uncharacteristic Pistons game I've seen in a long time.


----------



## kamego

AI hits the 11 footer

51-55

Timeout LB


----------



## DetBNyce

Honestly, what the hell are we doing out there? We keep shooting jumpers and going *away* from what works.


----------



## kamego

check that 51-57


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Honestly, what the hell are we doing out there? We keep shooting jumpers and going *away* from what works.



We are trying to match them punch for punch instead of just beating them.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> This is the most uncharacteristic Pistons game I've seen in a long time.



I wish I could figure out how or why they play this way sometimes, but I think it's unexplainable. They could do so many things better.


----------



## kamego

Prince turnover
offensive foul on Dalembert


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 2 and gets his own rebound and scores
53-57


----------



## kamego

AI misses the 3
board by Ben


----------



## kamego

Dalembert called for his 3rd foul


----------



## DetBNyce

Iverson tried the Reggie Miller foul tactic by flailing out his leg.


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 2 (foot was on the line)
55-57


----------



## kamego

Webber is blocked and gets the ball back
Webber with the dunk
55-59


----------



## MLKG

Ok, this has gone from "letting them play" to "terrible officiating" that was the most blatant travel I've ever seen.


----------



## kamego

Billups to Ben for 2

57-59


----------



## kamego

Rasheed knocks the ball out of Dalemberts hands
Billups is called for the offensive foul (his 3rd)


----------



## kamego

Webber hits the jumper
57-61


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the 2 and then misses the put back jam
Iggy throws it away to billups
he hits the layup and is fouled by korver
he will goto the line for the 3 point play
59-61


----------



## MLKG

Chauncey with touch and power.


----------



## DetBNyce

The Sixers defense completely breaks down once you get the ball below the three point and 15 feet in.


----------



## kamego

offical timeout


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the free throw
60-61
Webber misses the 2


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the 2
out of bounds off of Philly


----------



## kamego

Billups blocked by AI
Webber misses the 20 footer rebound by Billups
Prince is hurt


----------



## MLKG

People say Detroit fans are bad.


----------



## kamego

ankle injury
LB calles a full timeout


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> People say Detroit fans are bad.


We aren't bad we are aggressive. :starwars:


----------



## kamego

Prince is getting a calf rub down so it might not be an ankle injury. No twist was seen in the reply. He is back in the game thank god


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the runner


----------



## kamego

Out of bounds off of Marc Jackson


----------



## kamego

Both teams have 13 turnovers so far


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> People say Detroit fans are bad.


I missed about 5 minutes there, what happened? I assume Tay got hurt and the crowd cheered?


----------



## kamego

Rip losses the ball
Rasheed steals it right back
Prince misses the 3
AI rebound


----------



## kamego

Prince fouls Jackson (Princes first foul)


----------



## MLKG

CJ said:


> I missed about 5 minutes there, what happened? I assume Tay got hurt and the crowd cheered?


Yep, big erruption once it was clear he wasn't getting up.


----------



## kamego

Prince is now going to the locker with 17.6 seconds left


----------



## kamego

Jackson misses the first and the 2nd
Ben with the board


----------



## kamego

Pistons hold for the fine shot of the 3rd
Rasheed misses a 3
*Pistons 60 76ers 61 at the end of 3*


----------



## Brian.

Prince went to the locker room pistons down 1 end of 3rd


----------



## MLKG

We've attempted 13 three's and hav 14 assists. That's not a good ratio.


----------



## kamego

It's only a good ratio if your hitting 85 percent of your 3s


----------



## DetBNyce

Could we get some bench players some PT, maybe for a change of pace.


----------



## kamego

Billups misses a 3
board by AI
Willie Green hits the 3
60-64


----------



## kamego

Hunter misses the 2
Ben gets the board and the put back
62-64


----------



## kamego

AI hits the 11 footer
62-66


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the fadeaway
64-66


----------



## kamego

Rogers is fouled by Hunter (his 1st)


----------



## DetBNyce

Something has to be done about Iverson.


----------



## kamego

Rogers hits the first and the 2nd
64-68


----------



## kamego

Offensive call on Ben moving screen his 3rd foul


----------



## kamego

Webber hits the 10 footer
64-70


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the 2
ben rebound and ben is fouled by aaron mckie


----------



## kamego

foul on Willie Green


----------



## kamego

Dice misses a 16 footer
Ben rebounds and is fouled by Mckie


----------



## DetBNyce

Playing the starters continuously for this long is a mistake.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

CJ said:


> Playing the starters continuously for this long is a mistake.


I know but the bench is giving us nothing


----------



## kamego

hunter is out there and isn't doing a thing

the bench will get a few minutes soon to rest the starters for the long haul run


----------



## kamego

Ben at the line shooting 2

64-70


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the first and makes the 2nd
65-70


----------



## kamego

Iggy misses the 2
Ball goes out of bounds off Dalembert

Rasheed back in the game


----------



## kamego

Dice misses the tough turnaround


----------



## kamego

Dalembert with the dunk
65-72 with 8 minutes to go


----------



## kamego

Hamilton is fouled by Willie Green
he goes to the line for 2


----------



## kamego

Rip makes the first and misses the 2nd
Dalembert rebounds
66-72


----------



## kamego

AI hits the tough 2
66-74 <-- Phily's largest lead of the game


----------



## kamego

Rip turnover
Willie Green misses the 3
ball goes out of bounds
Pistons basketball


----------



## kamego

out of bounds of Rip
76ers ball


----------



## DetBNyce

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I know but the bench is giving us nothing



LB shoul try someone else besides McDyess and Hunter. I like Lindsey and what he brings, but if Iverson is still going to score when he is guarding him, why is he even in?

The Pistons need to get a sense of urgency going.


Rip turns it over again.


----------



## kamego

AI airballs a 3 out of bounds


----------



## kamego

offensive foul on Rip


----------



## DetBNyce

And another Rip turnover. someone else please handle the ball.


----------



## kamego

Dalembert fouled while shooting
badly misses the first
makes the 2nd
66-75


----------



## kamego

Prince is fouled while shooting 
offical timeout
66-75 with 5:56 to go


----------



## kamego

this game maybe over if the 76ers get the lead past 10 points. it is very important for Prince to hit these 2 free throws.


----------



## kamego

Prince hits the 1st and the 2nd
68-75


----------



## kamego

out of bounds Detroit basketball


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits the 2 in the post
70-75


----------



## kamego

Webber hits the 17 footer
70-77


----------



## kamego

foul on Willie Green (he hit Rip in the head)


----------



## kamego

Rip to the line
makes the first
makes the second
72-77


----------



## irishfury

Good play by play this has been very dissappointing game though so far.


----------



## kamego

Webber misses a forced shot
Dalembert rebounds but loses it out of bounds
Detroit Basketball


----------



## kamego

Rasheed is stripped by Iggy


----------



## kamego

Iggy misses the short two
Dalembert fouls Ben going for the rebound
Ben to the line for 2


----------



## kamego

Ben makes the first
Ben misses the second
webber rebounds
73-77


----------



## DetBNyce

Dalembert got away with a push on Big Ben.


----------



## kamego

Iggy misses a 3
Dalembert rebounds
shot blocked out of bounds
phill ball
AI hits the 3
73-80


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the contested 3
76-80


----------



## kamego

Green misses and rebounds it
Iggy misses the fall away
Dalembert rebounds
offensive foul on Webber


----------



## kamego

Webber's 4th foul
offical timeout


----------



## kamego

the good news is if we pull this out we will take all the steam out of Philly


----------



## irishfury

kamego said:


> the good news is if we pull this out we will take all the steam out of Philly


Yeah it would


----------



## kamego

Rasheed loses the ball out of bounds


----------



## Brian.

Philly is out hustling us right now. Down 4 two minutes to go.


----------



## kamego

Pistons now have 20 turnovers
Webber misses
Rasheed the rebound


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the 5 footer
78-80


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> the good news is if we pull this out we will take all the steam out of Philly


Which is why it's so important to win this one. 3-1 and 2-2 are worlds apart.

Big Shot stepping it up.


----------



## kamego

Iggy misses the fall away ben boards


----------



## kamego

AI fouls Billups while shooting he's going to the line


----------



## Brian.

Billups to the line down by 2


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the first
79-80


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the second
*80-80*


----------



## kamego

Rip fouls AI (his second)
that was the Pistons last foul to give


----------



## kamego

41.6 seconds to go 76ers have the ball


----------



## kamego

AI hits the fadaway with 28.3 seconds to go
80-82 
timeout LB


----------



## Brian.

AI hits the shot philly back up by 2


----------



## kamego

i bet on the pistons again today lol stupid 4 point spread lol


----------



## kamego

Iverson has pulled the last 2 games all 48 minutes lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Last two possessions, Big Shot wouldn't give it up. I hope he does the same thing this possession.


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
83-82 with 22.1 to go


----------



## kamego

Green misses the and is fouled by Billups with 3.1 seconds remaining!!!!!


----------



## kamego

holy crap does willie need to miss one lol


----------



## DetBNyce

That was not a foul. Billups got the ball. The ref called the foul because of Green's reaction.


----------



## kamego

Willie misses the first!!!


----------



## Brian.

missed the 1st


----------



## DetBNyce

Pressure got to Willie on the first one.


----------



## kamego

Green hits the second
*83-83 with 3.1 seconds left*

ball is moved to half court on the timeout


----------



## DetBNyce

I think everyone's for getting Billups the ball and everyone else getting out of the way.


----------



## Brian.

Got to give it to billups right now he has the hot hand.


----------



## kamego

Either that or lets fake them out and let Ben take it lool


----------



## irishfury

CJ said:


> Pressure got to Willie on the first one.



Yeah same thing roomate said.


----------



## kamego

pistons still have one timeout if they can't get it in bounds


----------



## kamego

76ers timeout


----------



## MLKG

I was hoping Willie Green would intentionally miss the second and tear of his jersey revealing a huge "Detroit" tattoo.


----------



## kamego

Rasheed air balls we goto overtime


----------



## kamego

Well I'm glad we get to cover the spread now


----------



## Brian.

Sheed misses it going to OT


----------



## irishfury

Mike luvs KG said:


> I was hoping Willie Green would intentionally miss the second and tear of his jersey revealing a huge "Detroit" tattoo.



That would have been too funny.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> I was hoping Willie Green would intentionally miss the second and tear of his jersey revealing a huge "Detroit" tattoo.


 :laugh:


----------



## Darvin Ham

What a f'g drama.

Ben was ready for big shot


----------



## Brian.

Dalamebert with 5 fouls


----------



## kamego

Rasheed with the 2
85-83


----------



## kamego

AI misses 
Rasheed boards


----------



## Darvin Ham

Yes 85-83


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 15 footer
87-83


----------



## kamego

blocking foul called on Rip
they take it out of bounds


----------



## kamego

AI misses the jumper
Rip called for a foul going for the rebound (rip now has 4 fouls)
76ers time out


----------



## kamego

Iggy hits the 2 from in the paint
87-85


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 2
Webber called for the loose ball foul his 5th


----------



## kamego

Rasheed for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
90-85


----------



## kamego

Webber for 3
90-88


----------



## kamego

LB calls the time out with 2:17 left


----------



## Brian.

Sheed hits a three and webber answers


----------



## DetBNyce

Webber's been huge this game and series.


----------



## kamego

We are up 2 with the ball so I like this

76ers didn't sell out either home game just so everyone knows


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses
out of bounds off of Ben Wallace


----------



## Darvin Ham

I smell second OT


----------



## irishfury

Something fishy there from the refs....


----------



## kamego

AI is fouled going to the hole
AI gets two shots
foul on Billups


----------



## DetBNyce

Iverson has a way of making fouls look 10x worse tan they are.


----------



## kamego

AI makes the first
89-90


----------



## kamego

AI makes the 2nd
90-90


----------



## kamego

Rasheed for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
93-90


----------



## kamego

Dalembert takes it to the hole for 2
93-92


----------



## Darvin Ham

3pt EAT THIS PHILI


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the 2
AI with the board


----------



## kamego

Webber misses the 3
Billups rebounds


----------



## Banjoriddim

Win, please!


----------



## kamego

Out of bounds off Philly
Detroit ball with 4 on the shot clock 17.1 on the game clock
timeout Detroit


----------



## kamego

we need to cover the spread also please


----------



## DetBNyce

Perfect situation for LB to run the play where Rip comes off a couple screens and ends up open for a quick second under the basket.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Why would Webber shoot a 3? Good for us though....Looks like we might pull this out....


----------



## Darvin Ham

Billups time


----------



## kamego

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Why would Webber shoot a 3? Good for us though....Looks like we might pull this out....


He has been hot the last few minutes and hit his last 3 attempt. He wanted the kill shot but didn't get it.


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 2
95-92

76er time out


----------



## Brian.

Huge shot by rip it was a lot like the one he made against the nets in game 6 last year.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Win :wink:


----------



## kamego

Korver misses the 3
76er foul but they had one to give


----------



## kamego

Rip to the line for 2

can you smell the 4 point spread ? lol


----------



## kamego

Rip makes the first 96-92


----------



## kamego

Rip makes the second 97-92


----------



## kamego

Korver air balls a 3


----------



## kamego

Pistons Win! Pistons Win!

3-1 series lead now!


----------



## Darvin Ham

Stand up for the champion, stand up for the champion :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kamego

Pistons cover the spread!


woohoo


----------



## DetBNyce

I was happier with our play down the stretch than I was with our play the entire game.


----------



## kamego

Billups and Rasheed took the game over and won. Nothing better then that.


----------



## irishfury

Glad to see Sheed finally get into the game.....and take over where was he the first 3 quarters....


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pistons deserves: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

I hope they will win next game :yes:


----------



## DetBNyce

irishfury said:


> Glad to see Sheed finally get into the game.....and take over where was he the first 3 quarters....



I think you could ask that about the whole team... It doesn't seem like we turned it up until we were staring a 2-2 tie in the face.


----------



## Copper

Defenitely not impressed with the effort and hustle for 80% of the game. Took way too many bad shots instead of working a little harder for a better shot. Not enough urgency in their game until the last few minutes of regulation. I am still very nervous with our bench, we need these guys to play some more minutes and we need them to perform. I was chittin bricks when Tay went down. All I could think was I wish we had Delfino instead of Ham. I would like to see Dupree get some minutes to see if his energy would help.


----------



## DetBNyce

Copper said:


> I would like to see Dupree get some minutes to see if his energy would help.


Yea I thought he would've been perfect for tonight's game. We went through a couple stretches where we didn't get any points and his energy and hustle could've provided a nice lift.


----------



## irishfury

I think every Piston let out a grown when Prince went down.


----------



## froggyvk

I'm not going to read through the entire thread but with the exception of the beginning of the 2nd quarter, this was a great game. Rasheed was clutch in overtime, and Billups and Iverson were exchanging clutch hoops at the end of regulation. I think it's time to start proclaiming Billups as _the_ most clutch player in the league. When it seemed like no one else wanted to shoot, he took the game over and brought us back. 

Also, Lindsey Hunter sucks.


----------



## DetBNyce

People won't give Billups props on that just because those lables are usually given to superstars. But, Billups is up there with the best of them when it comes to making baskets that count.


----------



## Copper

I can only think of Reggie and MJ off hand that were better in the clutch than Cnote. I think he has been dying for this type of game, where he could just take over and cut it loose. I know I was calling his number from my couch since the start of the third. I can only hope that Tays injury isnt too serious cause if he is hurt we are in trouble.


----------



## kamego

When you are getting your calfs rubbed down usually it isn't anything serious


----------



## Copper

kamego said:


> When you are getting your calfs rubbed down usually it isn't anything serious


 yeah but the way he was favoring it and limping didnt look good.


----------



## Lope31

Today I worked from 8 am to 5 pm. So I asked my mom to tape the game. I just finished watching it. 

These are my thoughts...

-Ben Wallace started the game as bad as he could have
-Iverson looked like an idiot after the technical and didn't stop until the 2nd quarter
-Iversons half court bomb left my dad and I speechless
-Near the second quarter this game got horribley sloppy
-Chauncey Billups and Antonio McDyess are the perfect players to stabilize our team when we need calming down
-Was anybody else pissing themselves when Tay went down?
-Prince looked perfectly fine afterwords and only limped during play stoppages. He was exageratting a bit.

Then I ran out of tape. I missed the majority of the fourth quarter and the over time. :curse: 

By the way this game thread is enormous.


----------



## PistonFAN81

i was so pissed when I saw that the Philly fans cheered when tay went down...that just made me sick I dont think that I will ever root for a philly team again!


----------



## kamego

Why would you root for a Philly team anyway?


----------



## kamego

Copper said:


> yeah but the way he was favoring it and limping didnt look good.


He should be favoring it and limping if his calf was cramping. When that cramps up, all you can do is rub it down and hope it stays loose when you play. When he wasn't moving and just standing around it seemed to bother him more.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Yesterday in the post game interview LB sounded kind of concerned about Tayshaun...havent heard anything today yet though about it..


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

kamego said:


> Why would you root for a Philly team anyway?



Dont say stuff like that kamego...come on man...comments like that lead to nothing but flame wars


----------



## kamego

Well he lives in Michigan. I didn't mean it as a dis to Philly. No good Michigan person would be rooting against their home teams.


----------



## Copper

I think I read somewhere that they were callin it a sprain and he is gonna try to rest it as much as possible. A healthy Delfino with practice under his belt would make me feel better than Ham.


----------



## kamego

Ham wouldn't be an answer if we can't play Prince. Delfino would have to step in. Ham can't bring the offense we need out of the SF postion to win.


----------



## Lope31

What about that "Big guy" lineup that Brown was talking about a few years ago...

Wallace
McDyess
Wallace

Meaning we'd need an improvement in our bench performance. Ehem. Darko? We know what we're getting in Campbell but even still the sky is the limit with the youngen'. As much as I hate to say it, IF Tayshaun is hurt next game put out that line up with Darko in off the bench. Just to see what happens. We do have a 3-1 lead. Gasp, I said it.


----------

